# Ascend FS12 or FS12T



## man vs. fish

I am really interested in one of these two yak's but just cant decide if i want the sit in or the sit on top. Anyone have either of these and would like to chime in it would be appreciated very much. Primary use will be on the chain o' lakes, Harbor beach(lake huron), the PM, and Grand traverse bay.


----------



## dman11

I've owned both, and will say they both have they're own perks, for me I prefer the sit on top, after a few hours on the water it's much easier for me to stretch my legs out and even like to hang them out on each side, it's very relaxing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## man vs. fish

I like the fact that the rod holder is closer to you on the sit in, also i like the storage capabilities and anchor trolley already built in as well as the seat seems to be of nicer quality from a look standpoint, ive yet to set in either of them, and yes the sit on top the fact you can hang your feet on the water on a hot day is a good factor but then i think about when i wanna go trout fishing in january/febuary outta harbor beach and idk how itd make the sit on top work with the cold water. I like how the sit on top is $200 less than the sit in though and could probably construct an anchor trolley for $5.


----------



## dman11

Yeah you're more protected from the elements in a sit in, and storage wise, it will vary depending on the make and model, you'll be surprised how much storage some of the sit on have, but it comes down to your preference and price range.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spy1o1

I started off fishing in a sit in kayak. They are nice and protect you from the elements. I had a spray skirt, water proof top and a pump so I could go out in some pretty ugly weather. The bad thing about sit in kayaks is that they seem a little more tippy. If you tip over or take a wave over the side, you have to pump out the water and get back in, which can be nearly impossible in rough water.

So if you are planning on going out on the big water, I would strongly suggest getting a sit on top kayak. You might get splashed a little more in a sit on top but they are able to drain if you take a wave over the side or flip. I now have a sit on top and love it for fishing. I've gone out in cold weather on lake michigan and the saginaw bay. I wear waders and a dry top and stay warm and dry.

Weight of the kayak might also play a factor in your decision. I looked up the specs of the FS12t and couldn't believe how light it was, only 68lbs. The FS12 is 79lbs. Normally sit on tops are a lot heavier than sit in. My sit in is 40lbs and my sit on top is 80lbs. My 40lb kayak was easy to load on my car and carry to the water. My new kayak I had to make a cart to haul to the water and is a lot harder to load on my car.


----------

